# Open House in NY



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I just heard that two of my friends in Sayoc Kali are having an open house/beginners day at their school, 
Definitely worth checking them out if you are in the area!

Gumagalang

Guro Steve L.

Personal Tactics Sayoc Kali School:

When: Friday, July 22 
Time: 6 - 8 pm 

We encourage anyone interested in learning Sayoc Kali, to come stop in for free demonstrations, and some teaching. 

Location: 
40 W 13th Street #5 between. 5th and 6th Aves in Manhattan. 

If you have any questions feel free to contact me at 

212 647 1175 
andreasbadian@sayoc.com 

looking forward to seeing you there. 

Guro Andreas


----------



## K Williams (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn, I missed this one...


----------

